# is anybody familiar with OSCommerce



## Dan (Apr 23, 2005)

for my online store I'm using OSCommerce, an open source php script. I am not familiar with php. So I have a few questions how do you change the title bar to display “Assinine Aliens – Mozilla Firefox” instead of “OSCommerce - etc” and how to you modify shipping.php to display what you need?

http://www.assininealiens.com/osc


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's a lot of documentation about oscommerce at: http://www.oscommerce.info

I think the area you want to edit is in the MyStore area explained here:
http://www.oscommerce.info/kb/osCommerce_Development/Administration_Tool/Configuration/My_Store/156


----------

